# Stye? Pics attached



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like it could be it be a chalazion. They are small growths on the meibomain gland and are usually always benign. Your vet should be able to look at it and decide if it should be removed using a local or general anesthesia and wether he/she wants it biopsied or not. It's so small I would doubt he/she would.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It's not bothering him but I swear it wasn't there when I shaved his face a week ago. If it increases in size I will certainly have it removed but I'll see what the vet's opinion is.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Looks like it could be it be a chalazion. They are small growths on the meibomain gland and are usually always benign. Your vet should be able to look at it and decide if it should be removed using a local or general anesthesia and wether he/she wants it biopsied or not. It's so small I would doubt he/she would.


Sure looks like this to me. My previous dog had one on her eye in precisely the same location, however it was a bit bigger. Quick removal took care of it quite nicely. I know how alarming this can be but Racer will be fine.

(((Hugs)))!

VQ


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Please be sure to let us know what the vet has to say. I swear these poodles can't stand for us to go more than a few weeks without worrying about something. Thank goodness, it is usually nothing. Best of luck with Racer's appointment.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't had an opportunity to make an appointment yet but I started him on antihistamines to see if they would help with his red eyes. Everyone's allergies have just been terrible for the last month. The redness is much better & I believe this spot is shrinking. It still isn't bothering him. I'm going to do the antihistamines for another couple of days & see if it continues to shrink.


----------

